# Winter wheels & tyres



## Navrig (Aug 15, 2021)

My TTS has 20" wheels and PZero tyres. We live in East Lothian but have already committed to travel to Inverness in December and may head to other northern destinations over the winter. I want the car to be an all year car so am thinking that I should fit 18" wheel with either winter tyres or snow tyres. Probably winter tyres because the chance of regular snow driving is not that high.

I am thinking something like this:









18" Romac Venom Gloss Gunmetal/Polished Alloy Wheels


Shop for Romac Alloy Wheels - Buy Romac Alloys from Wheel Base the UK's leading Alloy Wheels website.




www.wheelbasealloys.com





with 
*Kumho KW27*
245/40/18 97 XL

Has anyone used Wheelbase and what are the thoughts on the wheels and tyres?

This is my first time for doing something like this. All our previous cars were family cars with all season tyres.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, 8 winter tyres tested by Auto Express. 1st Bridgestone Blizzak LM005... 2nd Continental Contact TS 870...3rd Hancook iceptRS2.
Kumho not tested.
I wouldn't want to use any diamond-cut wheels as winter wheels. 
Hoggy.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

+1


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Navrig (Aug 15, 2021)

I chose those wheels purely on price (lowest). Happy to consider others.

If I don't go down this route I'll be using the OEM 20" wheels anyway.


----------



## Gnasher (Oct 21, 2020)

They do the same wheels in silver too. There are a few options out there for wheels - if it were me, I'd expand the budget slightly (even only by £100) and that'll open up the choices immensely.


----------



## chelspeed (May 6, 2017)

Check carefully that your chosen wheels will fit over the front brakes which are larger than average on the TTS. Offset, spoke depth and rim thickness are all critical to clear the caliper.

Should be OK as a few TTRS drivers are using 18" wheels and those fit OK even with the huge 8 pot calipers on the TTRS but worth a check.


----------



## Saturn5 (Dec 10, 2018)

Tyres Online in Best Online Tyre Shop » Free Delivery » Oponeo.co.uk


Oponeo co uk is the online shop which sells cheap car tyres and motorcycle tyres with free delivery of all tyres directly to your door.




www.oponeo.co.uk




Used this company couple of years ago and they were very good.
No idea if they are good now though.


----------



## Saturn5 (Dec 10, 2018)

Saturn5 said:


> Tyres Online in Best Online Tyre Shop » Free Delivery » Oponeo.co.uk
> 
> 
> Oponeo co uk is the online shop which sells cheap car tyres and motorcycle tyres with free delivery of all tyres directly to your door.
> ...


Got winter tyres from Cheap Tyres Discount Tyres Buy Tyres Online but that was 4 years ago,might be worth a look though


----------



## Gnasher (Oct 21, 2020)

chelspeed said:


> Check carefully that your chosen wheels will fit over the front brakes which are larger than average on the TTS. Offset, spoke depth and rim thickness are all critical to clear the caliper.
> 
> Should be OK as a few TTRS drivers are using 18" wheels and those fit OK even with the huge 8 pot calipers on the TTRS but worth a check.


...and don't rely on the Wheelbase website for fitment confirmation - I used it and ended up with a set of wheels that didn't fit my TTRS. They sorted it out afterwards, but it still took 3-4 months to get a set of wheels that fitted correctly.


----------



## Navrig (Aug 15, 2021)

Any idea how I confirm fit then?

It all seems a bit of a nightmare 😁😂


----------



## Kenway (Jul 19, 2021)

Im gunning for R17's Blizzak LM005 this year. As they are amazing in terms of reviews. And they are a lot cheaper than TS870 Conti.


----------



## DBrawl (Dec 6, 2019)

I live in the States and drive a '17 TTS with the 20" wheels and tires. For winter I purchased an inexpensive set of 18" x 8" wheels with a +40mm offset. (Brand: Platinum Wheels, model: Retribution) For tires I went with 245/40-18 Continental Viking Contact 7. They fit without any issues, and I have been very happy with the grip, ride, and noise level of the tires.

I used Tire Rack for my research and purchase. Their website (tirerack.com) is very helpful with fitments and product reviews.


----------



## SmurfTTS (Nov 23, 2021)

mk3 (8S) TTS for winter on 225/50R17 and Team dynamics pro race 1.2 (7.5Jx17 ET45 )that my wife had on her A4. I made my own 3mm spacers (stainless) to clear calipers.


----------

